# Fattie Benedict



## flyboys (Nov 25, 2013)

I posted this fattie in a dinner thread that I made a few weeks ago.  I made another one today, so I figured I would post it in the fatty section.

First, I scrambled up 4 eggs seasoned with salt, pepper, and Franks hot sauce.  I added some American cheese and put it in the fridge to cool down.












image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013






Next, I flattened the sausage in a freezer bag, put it on wax paper, put the cooled down eggs on it, rolled it up, then tightened it by wrapping it in Saran Wrap.












image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013






Then off to a 250 degree smoker.  While that was cooking, I whipped up some hollandaise sauce.  I took 8 egg yolks and put them in a stainless steel bowl with 2 tablespoons of lemon juice.  I got my immersion blender, because I'm lazy, and blended it until it was doubled in size.  I then put the bowl on top of a small pot containing barely simmering water and SLOWLY added 1 cup of melted butter.  I continued to whip it with the blender until it doubled in size again.  I then added a pinch of salt and a pinch of cayenne.












image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013






Next, I thawed out a sheet of puff pastry and put it on a pice of lightly floured wax paper.  When the fatty hit 160, I let it cool down some and brushed the pastry sheet with a beaten egg.  I cut the pastry sheet to size and wrapped it around the fatty.  I sealed the edges with the beaten egg and cut three slits in the top to allow steam to escape.  I put it in a 400 degree oven and baked it for 15 minutes. 
I let it cool down some, drizzled it with the hollandaise sauce, and had an awesome brunch!












image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Nov 25, 2013






You can add anything you want to the eggs.  I would've added bacon, but I was all out.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry for the double pics, I was doing this from my phone and didn't realize it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this, but it looks like I'm not the only one.

That looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Super Job Flyboys!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey Flyboys

Great looking fattie.  Its only 3 in the afternoon, but I'm already looking at the kitchen.  Only thing is I just don't like Franks hot sause--seems like there's just not much flavor beyond vinagre.  So I would probably change that out.  But, no other changes.

Gary


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nicely done. That is one I will try very soon. Thanks for the post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------

